# Olympic torch relay - Montreal Dec 10 2009



## bigtwinky (Dec 10, 2009)

Had to take the day off of work to get some stuff done and happened to be in the area where the torch relay was going by.  Here are some of the images.

Comments and what not are appreciated 

1. Torch guy allowing kids to hold the torch






2. Olympic flame arrives





3. Flame is given to the new torch carrier





4. Flame on!





5. Watching as the flame leaves


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 10, 2009)

It must have been inspirational to see! I would sooooo love to have been a torchbearer (I applied, but so did several million other people!)  I really like that first shot, with the proudly smiling torchbearer, and the small hands reaching out to hold the torch.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 10, 2009)

Great moment to be there, very crisp and clean shots, very "journalist" if that's a word ? Makes me want to be there


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2009)

SHot #3 has a lot of wonderful stuff going on! The two torches, the man with the point and shoot camera, the snow on the awning, the reflection of the snow on the conifer tree, the bell on the brickwork, the expressions. Nice moments captured there.


----------



## jvw2941 (Jan 2, 2010)

Haha I like the expression on the runner on the right's face in number 4


----------

